# Beginner Status tips



## Paul Zapanta (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey folks, I'm 32YO Male, 140lbs. I decided to purchase a board and bindings set from The House. I chose the chamonix JV Squad knowing it was good for beginners to intermediate, it looked so dope with the tails looking unique. I missed the portion it was means for park courses. Am i still able to ride it down mountain slopes or are the unique tails going to make eat snow a lot more than i usually do. Much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes you can ride it all mountain, the nose and tail shape won't make any difference.

It is listed as a soft rocker board though, so would be best at low / medium speeds.


----------



## Paul Zapanta (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks bazman, I'm still learning so I'm still quite slow.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Paul Zapanta said:


> Thanks bazman, I'm still learning so I'm still quite slow.


The thing though. At least the way I look at it. People are always told to buy a rocker board for learning. While a rocker board is easier to lear, it lacks some of the feel that a camber board can do. I would look for a hybrid camber that allows camber between feet and rocker outside the tips because these boards are still easy to ride and has more feel. Plus most people keep snowboard for a long time, why not buy something you can use for a while.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

If you're riding a lot, you're going to outgrow that pure rocker pretty quickly. If you're just going a few times a year, you will enjoy it. 

It being a park board is them just saying it's a really forgiving board designed for more lower speed stuff. You can do almost anything on groomers on any board, but it'll be more enjoyable if you have the right tool. 

Personally, I'd keep that board for learning, and as you progress keep that one as a good park board to learn how to do park stuff and then get a more aggressive camber board. The more aggressive boards will punish you for your mistakes more. 

You can take park boards down groomers and free-ride boards off jumps, rails, boxes, etc. It's not that you can't do some things with some boards, it's just that some are more optimized for doing certain things. Provided you're not talking about things like powder boards or split boards or something.


----------

